# Samba problem. Testparm error message.

## perco

Hi, 

I´m having trouble with samba and testparm.

When I try to check if my smb.conf file is clean from errors I use testparm as I should.

Then i get this output:

```
 

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

params.c:Parameter() - Invalid parameter name in config. file.

params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().

Error loading services.

```

If I try to start the samba daemon I get this output:

```

root@alpha perco # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd...                                                [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd...                                                [ !! ]

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd...                                                 [ !! ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd...                                                 [ !! ]

                                                                          [ !! ]

```

I have not been able to configure my system logger yet, but I hope you can help me anyway.

I have searched the forums for a solution to this problem, but I have not been able to find anything of [/code] value.

----------

## tomga

can you post your smb.conf file.

----------

## tomga

did you copy/paste something and there are some invalid carrige returns or perhaps there are some non unix line feeds, i.e. when you created the smb.conf file with an windows editor and copied it.

----------

## perco

Sorry!

Now I see what I have done wrong. You had right!

Actually I had fixed the hole smb.conf but i forgot to save it :/

Thx for helping me  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

